# ANGRY Driver had enough....



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ I feel your pain. Saturday I was in a 3X surge zone for an hour and not one ping. Surge dies and I start getting pings. Later in the evening, I am in another surge zone for a long time only to get a ping 20 minutes away.

Uber are crooks. I don't have a problem telling my riders that either.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


By far the best post I ever read on here. Awesome Dude!!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Rider's don't want to hear that. All they want to hear is that you love driving them for scraps and no tip. They can't believe it and need confirmation that they've hit a rideshare treasure trove
So when you bust their bubble with the truth, you make them feel guilty so they give you a poor rating.
Anytime a pax forces me into the "how do you like it" conversation, I automatically deduct 2 stars because I know they're going to do the same.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

This is a perfect example of driver melt down.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

real issue is uber is pushing people with false promises. 
They should not promise anything to anybody. 
There should not be guaranteed rates even. This gives false impression as to what this job is about.
Just like a charter captain advertising how not only how much fish you will catch if you hire him, but also the location of fish and even its kind and regardless of how many other fishermen heading to the area. Uber is making it more complex than necessary.


----------



## Lookilooki (May 2, 2015)

I feel you Jose. I tried driving for the first time last week and after 5 rides I haven't been back out yet.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Location ,location, location


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

personally, I don't like to ****en curse, but this thread sounds like they don't give a flying ****....I also thought today was going to be a pay day. From after work happy hour crowds to the late night lushes with the sombreros on their head. But instead I get an Indian kid starting his shift at 7-11 and nothing else. Worst part of all..... The 7-11 kid most likely made more than me... MUTHA ****A!


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

This has got to be the most emotions I've seen in a long time. Uber takes, takes, takes. And we give, give, give. I can just see the Uber execs laughing over their martinis.


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

My guess Jose is that you don't fit into Uber's clique


----------



## Toby (Dec 16, 2014)

Be a real cabbie, we don't play like that.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> Location ,location, location


This. And Miami is full of poors and cheapskates. I should know, born bred and saw the city for what it really was. Moved to a real city when I turned 20 and never looked back.

I have fondness for my hometown, but truthfully, Miami is for drug dealers, dirty bankers dba. money launderers, "import/export", and the unfortunates who work in tourism. There's nothing else going on there.

Helluva town to visit, though. Maybe no place finer for a week!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Im still waiting for an organized strike by Uber drivers. Ill bring snacks and sandwiches.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


Dude -- Uber is selling the country their Koolaide!! They make 20% on EVERYTHING !! It doesn't matter if it's 100 drivers making $1000 or 1000 drivers making a dollar (like us!) THEY STILL MAKE BILLIONS !!!! ....while we make a dollar. walk AWAY from the Koolaide !!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I took home $100 in 7 hours of work last week in Miami. I usually do about $200 in 10 hours but I didn't feel like driving last week and the surges are getting less and less. In the last 3 weeks I took home over $500 and spent $50 in gas which included personal driving and driving to my other job as well. 

It is all about when and where you choose to drive, I hope some never figure it out and quit quickly.

Uber does suck, rates are to low and the demand isn't there for those that do it full time. I can't believe the amount of people that put 1000's of miles on their car a week trolling around for rides.

I know a guy that will drive 15+ miles to south beach every time it starts to surge and then drive back to where I am complaining it went away and he got nothing. He does this everyday all night. Now he wants to trade in his '14 acura with an ungodly amount of miles on it for a Toyota but he probably owes 20k+ more than it is worth because of all the driving.

I have put about 2k TOTAL uber miles on my car(includes drives to pax) and have taken home $2300 and spent about $200 on gas doing it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I should also add the times I drive there isn't a single other driver in the area, the wait times are normally 10-15 minutes for the closest driver according to the app. I even recruited a friend because I couldn't get all the fares. We have a few regulars in the area that we both take, just the other day one of them for my friend was $90 that 4 other drivers cancelled because it was a long drive so now the guy calls us when he needs a ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


No, there's no money in the bank. And to boot I've got a 2 year old car that, to my standards, is RUINED especially after last winter.

Don't get me wrong, I was anticipating extra wear and tear but......

- salt stains I will NEVER get out of the carpet including areas under the seat I can't even get to. Never mind the floorboards that are guaranteed to rust through prematurely. I love how they somehow kick that custom form fitting WeatherTech mat under the seat too. I've even tried myself and can't do it.

- plastic trim with gouges and scrapes - the back of the center console looks like a piece of contemporary art now from it being kicked and all the shoes dragged across it (I've had to tell some passengers to quit pressing on that with their ****ing shoe because I can feel it twisting and contorting with my arm resting on the console) and the textured plastic back side of the passenger seat would lead you to believe I was transporting pit bulls.

- the only puker I had was a "clean puker" per his crack ho girlfriend. He did open the door first to release his excess "coke" and whiskey that he "had been doing all day since it was his birthday". Yeah, most of it hit the pavement but alot of it splashed on the speaker grill in the door. Guess I'll have to get a sewing needle to pick the crust out of each hole.

- as of yesterday the tonneau cover in the back of my compact SUV is broke. The plastic or wooden rod is broken which leaves it hanging there like a rag.

- stuck in traffic for the NFL draft pick, a hyper hoodrat in a hooptie couldn't wait for the traffic to move up 2 inches to make a left turn and dragged is passenger side rearview mirror along the entire length of my car leaving a nice long gash that I can probably buff out but the tail light is cracked. I got his plate # and we'll be handling this off the books. Or Detroit style.

- I still have the imprint of an Audi SUV grill in my back bumper. Ms. Drunk fancy Chicago River North couldn't wait for the pedestrians to cross, hit me sending my head slamming into the headrest and........promptly took off. Got her plate number too.

- As of last week the power windows will be locked. Want the window up or down? Ask! Ms. Nervous Nellie obviously on her first date had that back window up/down, up/down 13 times before I locked it out and she got the message. These things don't last forever either. That's not excessive wear and tear, it's VIOLENT wear and tear. This week, Ms. Overbearing from the gay neighborhood (who immediately called after the ping to give me directions on how to pick her up AT THE NEXT CORNER), jumps in the front seat, SLAMS the seat all the way back with her all but 5'6" self, immediately rolls the window all the way down (you know, because she has a right) exclaims "What a nice day!" and immediately rolls it up. I said "Yeah, we're up to 42 degrees already". Then proceeds to move some of my personal items in the open storage compartment, pulls the visor down and applies her stinky make-up the entire way, running her mouth trying (trying) to tell me what to do every 30' in the front seat too. She got 1*.

- The front seat control freaks. I usually leave the the seat about a 1/3 of the way up as most people get in the back. I love how they (usually obese males but obviously not always) jump in and SLAM that seat all the way back. Those don't last forever either. One guy nearly crushed his friends knees in the back seat slamming that seat back, I think they do it just for the sake of it. Did I mention those people?

- The young female door SLAMMERS that haven't been treated well over the last month or so? Those door latches WILL break, come out of alignment and the components in that door will fail prematurely as well.

Budget for this stuff with no $ in the bank too.

UPDATE: How could I forget?! When I got my front brakes done at 35K, when checking out the back brakes they told me I had 2 broken struts. "They're leaking fluid which is odd for a vehicle of this age and mileage". I'm sure this is from when I was newer to Uber and took on that 5th or 6th passenger because ya know "we're just going a very short distance" and I really needed the money.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> real issue is uber is pushing people with false promises.
> They should not promise anything to anybody.
> There should not be guaranteed rates even. This gives false impression as to what this job is about.
> Just like a charter captain advertising how not only how much fish you will catch if you hire him, but also the location of fish and even its kind and regardless of how many other fishermen heading to the area. Uber is making it more complex than necessary.


One of the other rideshares is still advertising all over "Make $35 an hour" but I find it peculiar their hourly "guarantees" just went from $30 to $20.


----------



## Reese (May 2, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> JOSE LOPEZ I feel your pain. Saturday I was in a 3X surge zone for an hour and not one ping. Surge dies and I start getting pings. Later in the evening, I am in another surge zone for a long time only to get a ping 20 minutes away.
> 
> Uber are crooks. I don't have a problem telling my riders that either.


Very same experience with surge to draw me in, no pings, distant pings or pings only when surge disappears


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Reese said:


> Very same experience with surge to draw me in, no pings, distant pings or pings only when surge disappears


We're catching on to the surge scam finally. Yeah, like I'm going to accept a ride 4 miles away while sitting dead center in the middle of a surge zone. And for whatever reason I may get a nearby 1.3x when sitting in a 3.0x.

Everybody loses with this concept. Ditch surge pricing and raise the regular rate to a fair price.

Sick of the riders complaining about it too. They take it out on the driver. I flat-out tell them it's a scam.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


The most harden cab driver looks 
Like an angel

I feel your pain wish you the best


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No, there's no money in the bank. And to boot I've got a 2 year old car that, to my standards, is RUINED especially after last winter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was anticipating extra wear and tear but......
> 
> ...


I laughed..but not at you. I can understand how frustrating this can be. These assholes get in and feel like they own the vehicle and everything in it rather than realizing that they're just guests. It pisses me off when they start demanding stuff...or worse One lady took a picture of me and immediately posted it on facebook with a tag "Me and my Uber" Looked at her and told her that what she did was a **** move. She laughed...I guess she was too drunk to realize how much of a ***** she is.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

I am still waiting for the first driver that can prove by showing his statement that he/she made money with this.. Made means clean money after all expenses..Let me see you brave driver that love UBER. NO one yet?. They will be none cus this is BS.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> I am still waiting for the first driver that can prove by showing his statement that he/she made money with this.. Made means clean money after all expenses..Let me see you brave driver that love UBER. NO one yet?. They will be none cus this is BS.


Lol you seem really bitter, I ca n show you all my pay statements but they mean nothing, it doesn't show total miles driven or anything else that would be needed.

Here is my guess, you drive a mini-van, you chase surges, you work afternoons with 8,000 others drivers in traffic, short trips and your rating sucks because your attitude is horrible.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I picked up an urbanite from he apartment complex at the north end of the Wal-Mart plaza. He destination was the apartment complex at the south end of Wal-Mart plaza. 1/4 of a mile...no kidding.
Must have gotten heself one of them there pay-as-you-go credit cards so he could use (abuse) Uber.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

you talking about attitude? asshole that name really fit you well. Keep sucking uber cock that is what you like. Be the every day ***** for them is ok with me. In this world you will find many people like you ******ed that will take you forever to realize that they are ****ING YOU. Wake up and smell the coffee. Also i dont give a damn if they deposit x amount of money in you account. What come up to per hour working, minus everything else gas,tires,services,lunch or you dont eat? douchbag about yor taxes at the end? Asshole you should work as a clown at the circus...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> you talking about attitude? asshole that name really fit you well. Keep sucking uber cock that is what you like. Be the every day ***** for them is ok with me. In this world you will find many people like you ******ed that will take you forever to realize that they are ****ING YOU. Wake up and smell the coffee. Also i dont give a damn if they deposit x amount of money in you account. What come up to per hour working, minus everything else gas,tires,services,lunch or you dont eat? douchbag about yor taxes at the end? Asshole you should work as a clown at the circus...


Lol I do uber 3 hours a day 4 days a week if i feel like it, what do I need lunch for? I spend less than $2 a day on gas and don't put enough miles driving for uber that I need to worry about maintenance but if I did I bank all of my uber money and it doesn't get spent, I have this amazing thing called skills that got me this cool thing called an actual job that pays me a livable wage. Tell me was I correct on everything I said about you? I'm guessing I was because I see it all day long around here.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey Asshole are you the one who bought the house in Star Island next to Emilio Stefans house? with your Uber Job? In your ****ing dream... you will need about ten life with an span of 85 yrs each life to get it


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> I am still waiting for the first driver that can prove by showing his statement that he/she made money with this.. Made means clean money after all expenses..Let me see you brave driver that love UBER. NO one yet?. They will be none cus this is BS.


I'm waiting for an Uber CSR to come by and defend the company... There's one that reads off a script. A total ignorant dousche.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh and just to answer for you, I worked 2 hours today, 2 rides $45 in fares. And that wasn't a full 2 hours of working as I stopped to hang out with a friend for a good half an hour between rides.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Hey Asshole are you the one who bought the house in Star Island next to Emilio Stefans house? with your Uber Job? In your ****ing dream... you will need about ten life with an span of 85 yrs each life to get it


Nope I live in coconut grove and my house is paid off though.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Really you got my email will love to meet you in your pool so we can have a real good barbecue together i will pay for everything i promise cus successful people like you is good to meet ! Lets meet up and show me I am wrong....


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Really you got my email will love to meet you in your pool so we can have a real good barbecue together i will pay for everything i promise cus successful people like you is good to meet ! Lets meet up and show me I am wrong....


I don't have a pool lol but I do hang out in coconut grove a lot. I have met several drivers at my starting point, stop by sometime in the morning it is the shell station on us1 and 27th.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Really you got my email will love to meet you in your pool so we can have a real good barbecue together i will pay for everything i promise cus successful people like you is good to meet ! Lets meet up and show me I am wrong....


Don't bother with this Asshole. His avatar describes who he is. He goes around trolling threads.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Don't bother with this Asshole. His avatar describes who he is. He goes around trolling threads.


How do I troll threads? I think uber sucks but I also think drivers use it the wrong way, if you can't get it right it is best to quit and save yourself some frustration. I give information to help people all the time but you can't fix stupid, I also don't see uber being a full time job and feel bad for those that need it to be.

Am I an asshole? Sure! I never said I wasn't, hell I have earned the right to be one, especially when I had friends lose their life next to me defending this country full of people that really don't deserve it.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> Am I an asshole? Sure! I never said I wasn't, hell I have earned the right to be one, especially when I had friends lose their life next to me defending this country full of people that really don't deserve it.


You're not the only one. The guy has a legitimate reason to be upset and you're taking the wrong approach. Rather than belittling, why don't you offer him some tips.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> You're not the only one. The guy has a legitimate reason to be upset and you're taking the wrong approach. Rather than belittling, why don't you offer him some tips.


Because he hasn't asked for any, every thread he makes is just bashing uber, bashing the drivers and crying that no one can make money, go look at his other posts.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> You're not the only one. The guy has a legitimate reason to be upset and you're taking the wrong approach. Rather than belittling, why don't you offer him some tips.


That can be very much the case...but you have to admit that Uber has sunk to a new low the past few months. From false surges, rate cuts and riders that are not even suitable for public transportation. We're all frustrated...let him vent.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I invoke Sacto Burbs protection


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This like the TV show "survivor'


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> That can be very much the case...but you have to admit that Uber has sunk to a new low the past few months. From false surges, rate cuts and riders that are not even suitable for public transportation. We're all frustrated...let him vent.


I understand Uber does suck but lets be honest about the surges, they show up because there may be 1-2 drivers in the area and someone is looking for a ride, it starts to surge to 1.5 and 30 people show up. It is the drivers being idiots chasing them that really screw up the surges but, yes I do believe some of the surges are false anticipation to get drivers to the area for events but not all. It is also drivers not doing research, Monday morning Key Biscayne surges to 4.9x, I watch on the rider app as no less than 25 drivers rush over to try and get a surge ride, problem is the surge wasn't for the key but that is the largest land mass covered in the surge so instead of finding out what else is covered they assume incorrectly, I made a post about it in Miami so those that are looking for information know this and avoid it.

Even if I don't catch a surge ride while I'm driving I can still make a little profit, not much but a little, reason? I drive a fuel efficient full size vehicle(48mpg with no traffic) and I don't drive in traffic. I can do 3 $15 rides back to back in less than an hour and be home before traffic starts. It got to be where I can't keep up I recruited a friend to pick up my slack because there are ZERO drivers on at the times I do. I have regulars that call me when they are going to take a ride so even if other drivers catch on it won't effect me any, but most likely the drivers that do happen to be on will keep rushing to Miami beach when it surges to 2.1 driving 15+ miles to get there causing my area to surge and I sit back and take the ride. My friend and I will work in tandem, we meet up, log off and once it surges ONE of us logs on, this keeps the surge alive long enough for both of us to get a surge ride, once one of us gets a ride the other logs on and picks up the next one, this keeps the surge alive long enough til all the dummies rush over and spoil it for us.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs protection only applies to newbies.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> I laughed..but not at you. I can understand how frustrating this can be. These assholes get in and feel like they own the vehicle and everything in it rather than realizing that they're just guests. It pisses me off when they start demanding stuff...or worse One lady took a picture of me and immediately posted it on facebook with a tag "Me and my Uber" Looked at her and told her that what she did was a **** move. She laughed...I guess she was too drunk to realize how much of a ***** she is.


It's the "rideshare" aspect of it that MANY take out of context. Like "I own part of this car cuz I'm paying for it when I'm in it!" ($3.99 that is).

Uber and Lyft will be unheard of in 24 months unless rates are tripled and that's why their raking in the cash while they can. Mark my words.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Uber and Lyft will be unheard of in 24 months unless rates are tripled and that's why their raking in the cash while they can. Mark my words.


I have my doubts. As a "technology" company with virtually no overhead, they can change their business model in a heartbeat giving them a second/third and 4th chances at the market fairly easily. Drivers are expandable...and there is a sucker out there for everyone of their fake promises.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I picked up an urbanite from he apartment complex at the north end of the Wal-Mart plaza. He destination was the apartment complex at the south end of Wal-Mart plaza. 1/4 of a mile...no kidding.
> Must have gotten heself one of them there pay-as-you-go credit cards so he could use (abuse) Uber.


Oh yeah, there's a lot of those but give the guy credit, at least he had enough pride not to hitch a ride through his girfren Latrine Washroom's account.


----------



## Nate Sullivan (Sep 15, 2014)

This thread is awesome! Best one I have seen in awhile limpro (a.k.a asshole) and Jose two thumbs up, way up!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

[limepro, post: 265890, member: 10434"]

i dont think its the riders flooding it because i switch on my rider app and i see no one but me in a 3mile radius at times it disappears.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> I use my real name because i dont care a shit..... I am done...


It is probably 10,000 Jose Lopez in Miami and 3,000 of them working for Uber...lol..U safe amigo!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I invoke Sacto Burbs protection


LMAO! Just had me a big belly laugh. Thank you for that!


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

damn man this read was a really funny. pick your hours and your work location wisely and maybe then you won't deal with bs from pax... it's posssible may work for you!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> LMAO! Just had me a big belly laugh. Thank you for that!


I was dead serious 
I invoke protection


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I was dead serious
> I invoke protection


sounds like an inside joke...care to share? I want to be in on it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I was dead serious
> I invoke protection


Maybe sacto has a "protection deluxe" package for veteran forum members.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a thread about it somewhere here but I don't remember where.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Maybe sacto has a "protection deluxe" package for veteran forum members.


I'll sign up for delux

Protection now!!!!!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

limepro said:


> There was a thread about it somewhere here but I don't remember where.


Found it....
https://uberpeople.net/threads/sacto-burbs-protect-me.18691/

Funny!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh My said:


> It's the "rideshare" aspect of it that MANY take out of context. Like "I own part of this car cuz I'm paying for it when I'm in it!" ($3.99 that is).
> 
> Uber and Lyft will be unheard of in 24 months unless rates are tripled and that's why their raking in the cash while they can. Mark my words.


They're not denying it, however their rates will triple once they put their driver-less cars on the street and eliminate the human Uber Driver. All $$$$ goes to them. YouTube Johnny cab from Total Recall...


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> They're not denying it, however their rates will triple once they put their driver-less cars on the street and eliminate the human Uber Driver. All $$$$ goes to them.


Uber would not invest in that kind of risk...that would also move them from a technology company to a transportation company and then they will have to abide by certain transportation rules that may vary from state to state. That would not make good business sense.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Rider's don't want to hear that. All they want to hear is that you love driving them for scraps and no tip. They can't believe it and need confirmation that they've hit a rideshare treasure trove
> So when you bust their bubble with the truth, you make them feel guilty so they give you a poor rating.
> Anytime a pax forces me into the "how do you like it" conversation, I automatically deduct 2 stars because I know they're going to do the same.


I give them my honest opinion. Yes, it's a definite opportunity. Yes, I love the 95% of the people I get to interact with. Yes, I love driving all over the state and checking out all the towns I've never been in (feels a little like a sight-seeing trip, in daily retrospect). Yes, I love being able to shut off the app and take a nap, or get out of the car & stretch my legs. Yes, I like surprises like ending up on the Jersey Shore and going to the beach for half an hour. No, I don't like pings from 23 minutes away. No, I don't like people who *insist* on not entering a destination. No, I can't ****ing stand the late-night college-bar crowd. So, overall, is it a cool part-time gig? Yeah. Does it have its minuses? Of course it does. Every job does. Will I make a living with it? Only if I figure out how to get GOOD at it. Or find something else to overlay with it.

So far, I've gotten 5* on the vast majority of my trips, except a couple of vengeful 1* from the abovementioned late-night drunk-kids type of pax groups.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

If they have 40 billion to play with, I'm sure they're going to take risks... Who knows.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Western Warrior said:


> This has got to be the most emotions I've seen in a long time. Uber takes, takes, takes. And we give, give, give. I can just see the Uber execs laughing over their martinis.


Full moon controls water. Humans are 70%+ water. Men don't have menstrual cycles and are not taught about their emotions. Hence the full moons bring on like a menstrual for men. I notice the emotions linger for a few days. I also noticed those who fight instead of acknowledge the emotional breakdown seem to do worse a week after the full moon. No worries, I tend to be more tolerant and caring during this time or hide (lol). I know it is not funny. I went out for an hour 2 yesterday. I knew better. Not too many Mexicans or people celebrating Cinco de Mayo in FL. Plus I think their real day is May 1st. I was hoping to take people to Taco Tuesday. I got 2 small trips no tip, so I gathered it wasn't going to be my day. I will figure out how to work the weekdays, but not on days like that. Sorry Jose. If you don't quit, I will try to help you. See you soon in Miami


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> I give them my honest opinion. Yes, it's a definite opportunity. Yes, I love the 95% of the people I get to interact with. Yes, I love driving all over the state and checking out all the towns I've never been in (feels a little like a sight-seeing trip, in daily retrospect). Yes, I love being able to shut off the app and take a nap, or get out of the car & stretch my legs. Yes, I like surprises like ending up on the Jersey Shore and going to the beach for half an hour. No, I don't like pings from 23 minutes away. No, I don't like people who *insist* on not entering a destination. No, I can't ****ing stand the late-night college-bar crowd. So, overall, is it a cool part-time gig? Yeah. Does it have its minuses? Of course it does. Every job does. Will I make a living with it? Only if I figure out how to get GOOD at it. Or find something else to overlay with it.
> 
> So far, I've gotten 5* on the vast majority of my trips, except a couple of vengeful 1* from the abovementioned late-night drunk-kids type of pax groups.


It is like you read some of my thoughts, wow! Have you been in my car lol? Maybe Uber is listening through our mics. I always have the music on low, might turn it up some lol. But yeah what he said!


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

while you suffer with this kind of clientele they (Uber) don't give a flying **** about it. Same thing with Obama administration dont give a Shit about the economy going down the cliff you will see when bank take back all unpaid houses where are we going to go? To expensive rentals controlled by big ****ing guys opportunist of poor people including myself...


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It is like you read some of my thoughts, wow! Have you been in my car lol? Maybe Uber is listening through our mics. I always have the music on low, might turn it up some lol. But yeah what he said!


Heh, I'm sure if I did, I would've remembered you! 

I usually have a Milk (like Pandora but with more obscure/rare stuff popping up, I like the surprises) station on, but I always pause it when a pax gets in. Conversation is more interesting than music anyway. Plus talking to them gives me strategic openings to mention things like ratings, and my personal gripe with the 4-star-disconnect, and so on. All subtle & in the flow of the conversation, never ever pushing it or outright asking for ratings. I've had people vent about the economy, their boy/girlfriends, pretty much anything. And 98% of the time, I get 5*. Last night, one guy gave me a $ 10 tip on a $ 18 ride, just because I listened to him ***** about his GF (he literally said, "Thanks for listening, man, I really needed to get that off my chest" and handed me the bill).

I think that in any customer-facing (notice I didn't say "customer-*centric*", LOL) business, negativity comes through and spoils everyone's day. If you don't want to be doing this, people will feel it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> JOSE LOPEZ I feel your pain. Saturday I was in a 3X surge zone for an hour and not one ping. Surge dies and I start getting pings. Later in the evening, I am in another surge zone for a long time only to get a ping 20 minutes away.
> 
> Uber are crooks. I don't have a problem telling my riders that either.


Uber does not give a rats ass, and neither do the pax, you are barking up the wrong tree. You are a Taxi driver, get used to it, what ever gave you the impression that this was a lucrative gig.
And pax have learned and adapted to wait it out until the surge is gone, and then order the car, surge is only there to get the chickens "uber drivers" to gather at the hen house, once they are all there, the surge ends do to the surplus of cars, what is it with you people, this game has been discussed to nauseum in this forum, and yet you all still fall for it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber does not give a rats ass, and neither do the pax, you are barking up the wrong tree. You are a Taxi driver, get used to it, what ever gave you the impression that this was a lucrative gig.


You don't say. Tell us something we don't know, instead of this meaningless jibber.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You don't say. Tell us something we don't know, instead of this meaningless jibber.


So why complain, just to complain, that's what ten year olds do. Just go find another means of income, Uber is just a waste of your precious time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> ...i dont care a shit....


I too, don't care a shit.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> They're not denying it, however their rates will triple once they put their driver-less cars on the street and eliminate the human Uber Driver. All $$$$ goes to them. YouTube Johnny cab from Total Recall...


That's a loooooong way off.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber does not give a rats ass, and neither do the pax, you are barking up the wrong tree. You are a Taxi driver, get used to it, what ever gave you the impression that this was a lucrative gig.
> And pax have learned and adapted to wait it out until the surge is gone, and then order the car, surge is only there to get the chickens "uber drivers" to gather at the hen house, once they are all there, the surge ends do to the surplus of cars, what is it with you people, this game has been discussed to nauseum in this forum, and yet you all still fall for it.


Fall for what exactly? If I am in an area and surge hits, I stay. If the surge dies, I log off and move. If this topic offends you then move along!


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


If you have something better, do it. 
UberX is a rough business to be in. You will feel like you are being walked on by Uber and the riders. And in many ways this is true. When rates drop as low as they have, a portion of the clientele they attract will want everything for free and trash you and your vehicle in the process. While that is not true of ALL riders, there are enough examples around the nation to prove this. Uber is mainly concerned with growth and domination and have plenty of new recruits right now so do not expect much sympathy from them. UberBlack or UberSUV may be a better deal. Fewer dbags (though they will still exists) but do not think the upper class will always be kind in their ratings. You will have to roll out the red carpet or suffer low scores. In some ways, Lyft is better, but they suffer from low demand compared to number of drivers. They need to work on their marketing, among other aspects.

In the end, it is what you make it. If you focus on the frustrations (which their are many), you will burn yourself out and be on a downward spiral to low ratings and alienation.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Fall for what exactly? If I am in an area and surge hits, I stay. If the surge dies, I log off and move. If this topic offends you then move along!


I was 2 months into driving for Uber and no longer fell for the surge price bait bullshit.

This must be a market specific dilemma.

I DO know the Chicago clientele ain't paying one red cent more for a ride then they have to. They'll wait it out and use that money for another "line" until the surge disappears then request again to pay $15 for a "craft beer" at the see-and-be-seen Wicker Park brewery and tip the bartender upfront to be serviced well throughout the 3 hour mating season.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I was 2 months into driving for Uber and no longer fell for the surge price bait bullshit.
> 
> This must be a market specific dilemma.


Exactly....you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> I am still waiting for the first driver that can prove by showing his statement that he/she made money with this.. Made means clean money after all expenses..Let me see you brave driver that love UBER. NO one yet?. They will be none cus this is BS.


I made $31,000 between July and December of '15 and my expenses were $31,000.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

groovyguru said:


> I made $31,000 between July and December of '15 and my expenses were $31,000.


Nice forecast. Thanks for the heads-up 300 N. Carpenter St., Chicago. No more LaColumbe coffee and free Uber rides to the office for you!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Full moon controls water. Humans are 70%+ water. Men don't have menstrual cycles and are not taught about their emotions. Hence the full moons bring on like a menstrual for men. I notice the emotions linger for a few days. I also noticed those who fight instead of acknowledge the emotional breakdown seem to do worse a week after the full moon. No worries, I tend to be more tolerant and caring during this time or hide (lol). I know it is not funny. I went out for an hour 2 yesterday. I knew better. Not too many Mexicans or people celebrating Cinco de Mayo in FL. Plus I think their real day is May 1st. I was hoping to take people to Taco Tuesday. I got 2 small trips no tip, so I gathered it wasn't going to be my day. I will figure out how to work the weekdays, but not on days like that. Sorry Jose. If you don't quit, I will try to help you. See you soon in Miami


Then maybe Uber should start hiring dogs as drivers? They have more accurate instincts than any female, or any upright walking animal for that matter.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber does not give a rats ass, and neither do the pax, you are barking up the wrong tree. You are a Taxi driver, get used to it, what ever gave you the impression that this was a lucrative gig.
> And pax have learned and adapted to wait it out until the surge is gone, and then order the car, surge is only there to get the chickens "uber drivers" to gather at the hen house, once they are all there, the surge ends do to the surplus of cars, what is it with you people, this game has been discussed to nauseum in this forum, and yet you all still fall for it.


Huh-uhhh. I don't believe you! Uber wouldn't play games like that. I know cuz they have personally emailed and texted me many times to tell me that we are valued partners and also told me that they have our backs.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

No doubt Uber is taking advantage of drivers.
It is not a full time job by any means. You can pick up a little extra cash between jobs, but not a whole lot. 
There is at least one law suit in MA and one in CA against Uber not paying benefits to drivers, which are actually employees. 
I am not holding my breath on the outcome of these law suits.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> while you suffer with this kind of clientele they (Uber) don't give a flying **** about it. Same thing with Obama administration dont give a Shit about the economy going down the cliff you will see when bank take back all unpaid houses where are we going to go? To expensive rentals controlled by big ****ing guys opportunist of poor people including myself...


Your avatar is hilarious.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> There is at least one law suit in MA and one in CA against Uber not paying benefits to drivers, which are actually employees.
> I am not holding my breath on the outcome of these law suits.


I'd just be happy if they paid us the guarantees we qualified for instead of using BS rating metrics to weasel out of it. 4.75 is not realistic for the bar-hopping crowd.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Uber would not invest in that kind of risk...that would also move them from a technology company to a transportation company and then they will have to abide by certain transportation rules that may vary from state to state. That would not make good business sense.


You're right. Uber will get driverless cars financed, maintained and operation overseen by fleet operators.

All it takes is $20-$25 p/hr guarantees, 18 hours a day, 6 days a week, 48 weeks a year (robots take holidays right? ) and the numbers add up.

I'd be able to get my bank to finance 2 $150k units on a 4 yr deal. Only thing that would get in the way is UBER's reputation for dropping rates, changing terms and lying to their partners.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Heh, I'm sure if I did, I would've remembered you!
> 
> I usually have a Milk (like Pandora but with more obscure/rare stuff popping up, I like the surprises) station on, but I always pause it when a pax gets in. Conversation is more interesting than music anyway. Plus talking to them gives me strategic openings to mention things like ratings, and my personal gripe with the 4-star-disconnect, and so on. All subtle & in the flow of the conversation, never ever pushing it or outright asking for ratings. I've had people vent about the economy, their boy/girlfriends, pretty much anything. And 98% of the time, I get 5*. Last night, one guy gave me a $ 10 tip on a $ 18 ride, just because I listened to him ***** about his GF (he literally said, "Thanks for listening, man, I really needed to get that off my chest" and handed me the bill).
> 
> I think that in any customer-facing (notice I didn't say "customer-*centric*", LOL) business, negativity comes through and spoils everyone's day. If you don't want to be doing this, people will feel it.


Yes, conversation is the best way to address ratings, how the app works, etc. If they are struggling with drop pins I show them the blue dot and how they're moving the map. I like to find out where they are from and how they feel about Uber. Explain things to them about Uber and the area they are or what to do. Sometimes it seems they are more interested in where I am from (nosy).

I like the radio on, but low. It symbolizes yes this is my car, not yours, or a cab. I sometimes ask if they have a station or music preference. The minute someone touches my radio I realize they feel they are in control, or they're rude, or I have made them feel too comfortable. I learned growing up, even your friends don't want you to touch any of their controls. It's not so bad to ask May I, but to say can you turn that down or if they reach for it, this is a nono. When I go into Nordstrom I don't change their music or adjust the volume. For most people subtle pop music is friendly and inviting. Humans are relaxed by music. Some people cannot handle awkward silence around strangers. I had 5 stars all the way through Christmas with my Christmas music playing.

Sometimes it can be refreshing to have a customer sit quietly in the back and sleep or check emails. At night if they're just going to interview me, I'd rather they go to sleep. But people who sleep don't always rate well. It really seems they have to see some of my character, but not too much at times. There's a thin line with them getting too comfortable and feel the need to put their feet up or touch things.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I was 2 months into driving for Uber and no longer fell for the surge price bait bullshit.
> 
> This must be a market specific dilemma.
> 
> I DO know the Chicago clientele ain't paying one red cent more for a ride then they have to. They'll wait it out and use that money for another "line" until the surge disappears then request again to pay $15 for a "craft beer" at the see-and-be-seen Wicker Park brewery and tip the bartender upfront to be serviced well throughout the 3 hour mating season.


Yep! Conservative Midwestern people have always been so cheap. I have noticed in everything. If they spend good money for something it will be the only thing you hear. I'm frugal as well and I deem what is worth bigger bucks, but I don't drop dollar amounts. People see what it is or what I have. If they don't know the price, maybe it is not their thing. If I feel cheap I don't go out. I tip everywhere I go. I was taught this as a teen. I leave a tip on the nightstand for the maid at hotels only she will know, I tip valets even if they have a fee unless the fee is over $7, I tip any service industry person (except cable well rarely), I even tip the guy at the red lights and I'm not even sure what his service is lol? Surges are like tips, but I will accept your gratuity non surge.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yep! Conservative Midwestern people have always been so cheap. I have noticed in everything. If they spend good money for something it will be the only thing you hear. I'm frugal as well and I deem what is worth bigger bucks, but I don't drop dollar amounts. People see what it is or what I have. If they don't know the price, maybe it is not their thing. If I feel cheap I don't go out. I tip everywhere I go. I was taught this as a teen. I leave a tip on the nightstand for the maid at hotels only she will know, I tip valets even if they have a fee unless the fee is over $7, I tip any service industry person (except cable well rarely), I even tip the guy at the red lights and I'm not even sure what his service is lol? Surges are like tips, but I will accept your gratuity non surge.


These are the most non-conservative people on the planet earth in Chicago. They will sell their mother to buy the latest fashion accessory or doo-dad they saw advertised on the side of the bus. Staunch liberals that will hand cash to each and every bum on the street. Black cab driver from East Africa will ALWAYS be tipped and treated with respect, White guy without a nipple ring and pubie beard, not so much.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh My said:


> These are the most non-conservative people on the planet earth in Chicago. They will sell their mother to buy the latest fashion accessory or doo-dad they saw advertised on the side of the bus. Staunch liberals that will hand cash to each and every bum on the street. Black cab driver from East Africa will ALWAYS be tipped and treated with respect, White guy without a nipple ring and pubie beard, not so much.


My reply would be more opposite than yours except well you already basically said they are cheap about paying anything extra for like Uber unless they were paying for overpriced beer so others could see them buy it?

My bad, maybe conservative and cheap...no worries, my bad...as you were


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

I spoke with an Execucar franchise owner who says their drivers are making around $3,000 to $5,000 per week as they get big tips. Their Super-shuttle drivers are making a little less he said. They are starting more mass marketing and are signing up drivers like crazy. He told me as long as I had my own PUC License and commercial insurance my fee would only be 20% for bookings as he said UBER charges almost 30% for black car and SUV bookings. I like the fact that these people realize happy drivers will be the key to their success and he tells me I will always be able to call and speak to a life person anytime with any question or problems.

Meanwhile, I spoke to an UBER driver in SanF and he informed me UBER is adding UBERXXL and UBER XXXL for multi passenger rides. Maybe to compete with shuttle businesses. 

UBER will not be able to compete with a company who respects and values drivers and is totally for tips. Tips help the drivers and quality passengers want to help the drivers make a living. 

I think the only way for UBERx drivers to succeed is to form a coalition - co-op in their area and invest in their own network and spit their own profits after expenses. Other than that, ANYONE who drives for less than $2per mile with no tips is just spinning their car and life. Just sayin!


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You're right. Uber will get driverless cars financed, maintained and operation overseen by fleet operators.
> 
> All it takes is $20-$25 p/hr guarantees, 18 hours a day, 6 days a week, 48 weeks a year (robots take holidays right? ) and the numbers add up.
> 
> I'd be able to get my bank to finance 2 $150k units on a 4 yr deal. Only thing that would get in the way is UBER's reputation for dropping rates, changing terms and lying to their partners.


I am afraid that Uber is much cheaper than that. If they do lease the vehicles, they would have to pay for dead miles. Are you kidding me? Uber will never pay for dead miles.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


I completely empathize w/ u JOSE LOPEZ. I have been driving part-time in Atlanta since last yr & Uber has gone to shit. The only two ppl benefitting from Uber now are the pax & Uber. The drivers are driving @ a loss & aren't making enough to even cover their gas money let alone vehicle depreciation or even being able to make a profit.

Since Jan 15' this yr I ONLY drive for UberX on *1.5x *surge or higher as that's the only way I can make a profit. When I see all these drivers who drive for *$0.95*/mile I laugh 

They obviously are on the borderline of being homeless & must not know they are PAYING Uber to drive these entitled pax around...


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Rider's don't want to hear that. All they want to hear is that you love driving them for scraps and no tip. They can't believe it and need confirmation that they've hit a rideshare treasure trove
> So when you bust their bubble with the truth, you make them feel guilty so they give you a poor rating.
> Anytime a pax forces me into the "how do you like it" conversation, I automatically deduct 2 stars because I know they're going to do the same.


Brilliant idea!

Am going to start doing that because I think they enjoy us claiming to like it when they know how SHITTY of a job it really is considering all the riots they must see on the news of drivers complaining about Uber's rate cuts.

How would THEY like to drive ppl in a nicer car than a cab, w/ a better attitude & prompter service for *27% *of the price of a cab.

Base cab fare here in Atlanta is *$3.50*/mile & UberX here is *$0.95*/mile --> *27%* the price for *5x* the service.

Ridiculous


----------



## xxThexxTerminator (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone gone postal yet? GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## My Cabby (Dec 2, 2014)

xxThexxTerminator said:


> Has anyone gone postal yet? GRRRRRRRRR


After being self employed most of my life ...if there is one thing I have learned and know to be true is that: "Business is all about solving problems!" NEXT!
There is always a NEXT problem and sometime there are NEXTes lol

You can *****, complain and not work your way OUT of business. My compassion really goes out to the exploited drivers who went out and bought cars and set themselves up in a business they thought would help support them. At the beginning rates no tips didn't matter seems everyone was happy and doing real good. Then came the no notice rate cuts, then the over-hiring, the deactivation's, bad press for the company they represent and now law suites.

If UBER drivers are truly self employed they should be able to fix or solve these problems by contacting and working with the supplier. With this platform, the only way to fix or solve problems is for "independent contractors" to unite and stand up for there fellow exploited driver teams. But for fear of deactivation and to protect a somewhat investment already made that seems impossible for many here. Like who's going to pay the car payment and bills if I walk away and quit now? The only other option is to unite to let Uber know it's hard to represent a company who's reputation is going down hill fast and not because of drivers greed!

What is needed is a white knight with lots of money! Postal? No, not me, but I can hear that in the words of many drivers here!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This The highest foul language tread so far LOL!!!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> This The highest foul language tread so far LOL!!!


Well when you don't care a shit...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


^^^
LMAO!
Too bad you're too shy to say what you really think.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Just_in said:


> This is a perfect example of driver melt down.


^^^
Yeah, but on the first day?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> My reply would be more opposite than yours except well you already basically said they are cheap about paying anything extra for like Uber unless they were paying for overpriced beer so others could see them buy it?
> 
> My bad, maybe conservative and cheap...no worries, my bad...as you were


I Just wish vitamins and gnc foods were cheap.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> I should also add the times I drive there isn't a single other driver in the area, the wait times are normally 10-15 minutes for the closest driver according to the app. I even recruited a friend because I couldn't get all the fares. We have a few regulars in the area that we both take, just the other day one of them for my friend was $90 that 4 other drivers cancelled because it was a long drive so now the guy calls us when he needs a ride.


^^^
Can an Uber driver get regulars by giving out his cell number, going there and waiting at the location and then getting the ping being that he's the closest one ?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> This The highest foul language tread so far LOL!!!


Oh, you should hear me when I'm driving!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, but on the first day?


Yes one day is surprising. It's usually after a few rate cuts, and/or uber holding on payments etc .


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Oh, you should hear me when I'm driving!


Do you sing "Raindrops on roses, and whiskers on kitten" brown paper bag and yadfyafda. these are a few of my favorite things"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> They're not denying it, however their rates will triple once they put their driver-less cars on the street and eliminate the human Uber Driver. All $$$$ goes to them. YouTube Johnny cab from Total Recall...


^^^
Yeah, but by the time that happens, you'll be in a wheelchair, catheterized being rolled out onto a stage and accepting an award as the oldest living former Uber driver.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Can an Uber driver get regulars by giving out his cell number, going there and waiting at the location and then getting the ping being that he's the closest one ?


No


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> No


Yes you can especially when you are the only driver within 10 minutes of them. These are people that live in multi million dollar homes in the back of a community. One of them is a kid that goes to school early for swim practice, he is also the one that took a $90 ride to a swim meet.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Yes, conversation is the best way to address ratings, how the app works, etc. If they are struggling with drop pins I show them the blue dot and how they're moving the map. I like to find out where they are from and how they feel about Uber. Explain things to them about Uber and the area they are or what to do. Sometimes it seems they are more interested in where I am from (nosy).
> 
> I like the radio on, but low. It symbolizes yes this is my car, not yours, or a cab. I sometimes ask if they have a station or music preference. The minute someone touches my radio I realize they feel they are in control, or they're rude, or I have made them feel too comfortable. I learned growing up, even your friends don't want you to touch any of their controls. It's not so bad to ask May I, but to say can you turn that down or if they reach for it, this is a nono. When I go into Nordstrom I don't change their music or adjust the volume. For most people subtle pop music is friendly and inviting. Humans are relaxed by music. Some people cannot handle awkward silence around strangers. I had 5 stars all the way through Christmas with my Christmas music playing.
> 
> Sometimes it can be refreshing to have a customer sit quietly in the back and sleep or check emails. At night if they're just going to interview me, I'd rather they go to sleep. But people who sleep don't always rate well. It really seems they have to see some of my character, but not too much at times. There's a thin line with them getting too comfortable and feel the need to put their feet up or touch things.


^^^
I was wondering about a subliminal sound track on disk. 
I've heard a lot about it just over the last two days about some ads on TV are broadcasting sub-audible messages that the ear can't pick up but the brain does. 
I'm thinking of one that says, "Tip the driver". 
One of the "Big Box" stores, like WalMart or Target (can't remember which) was playing things under their Musak like "Don't steal or shoplift", and strangely enough, their shoplifting rate went down about 30%.

The technology is there, like for years already some cars have had strategically placed microphones to pick up interior noise and rumbling and small hidden speakers that play it back and actually neutralize the sound, giving the impression of a very quiet car. 
Same type of mic system that is used in cars that when you drive faster or put the window down, the sound system/radio increases in volume.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Do you sing "Raindrops on roses, and whiskers on kitten" brown paper bag and yadfyafda. these are a few of my favorite things"


Yes, through my butt. I always start each shift with a stop at Taco Bell.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

limepro said:


> Yes you can especially when you are the only driver within 10 minutes of them. These are people that live in multi million dollar homes in the back of a community. One of them is a kid that goes to school early for swim practice, he is also the one that took a $90 ride to a swim meet.


Your scenario is not the norm, and that is not what he asked.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Yes, through my butt. I always start each shift with a stop at Taco Bell.


"IFARTED" vanity plates would be fun, particularly on a Merc or Lexus. I've never seen LY vanity plates in Chicago, but if they did allow it maybe "FART LY" or "GAS LY" on an S550?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Your scenario is not the norm, and that is not what he asked.


It is still possible, I had my friend request me while he was sitting in my car with a bunch of drivers around, it finally went to me after the 3rd try. That was when I learned the new crop of drivers call as soon as they accept the ping and are really annoying.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

zandor said:


> "IFARTED" vanity plates would be fun, particularly on a Merc or Lexus. I've never seen LY vanity plates in Chicago, but if they did allow it maybe "FART LY" or "GAS LY" on an S550?


It wouldn't be allowed but they're so stupid SUKMENOW would make it through.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


Grest post! You're right, nothing to see here. Good luck on your next endeavor and good luck fitting that XL burrito in your ass


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


OMG!!!! Which batch of kool-aide did you drink? I think you got a batch they may have not been mixed correctly.

This just in..... 12,000 drivers in Los Angeles named Jose Lopez deactivated.

Can you have a more generic name? You just caused 11,999 innocent people to lose their jobs.

I feel you man. Just return the phone and spread the words to your friends. Don't let them fall into the trap.

The people you hate tell them it's a great job and sign them up and get the referral money. That's the way you make money with uber. Sign up the people you hate.

Oh yeah. I attached my payment statement for you.

Feliz cinco de mayo.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> OMG!!!! Which batch of kool-aide did you drink? I think you got a batch they may have not been mixed correctly.
> 
> This just in..... 12,000 drivers in Los Angeles named Jose Lopez deactivated.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're having a slow week Optimus. Hope business picks up for you.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Damn it. Missed a ping while I was writing all that. Jose, you owe me one of your passengers. Ok, it maybe your only passenger, but you still owe me


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Looks like you're having a slow week Optimus. Hope business picks up for you.


I was off by a few hundred. Not very happy about it. Probably lost those passengers to Jose. Well since he quit at least I'll get my other $200 back this week


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Oh yeah. I attached my payment statement for you.


How many hours do you drive each week?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> How many hours do you drive each week?


I work one hour from Sunday to Saturday never turn the app off and hold my eye lids open with tooth picks.

I live, breathe, eat uber. Especially when i apply the freshapril coupon on a burner phone. They've been feeding me free since April.

I renamed ubereats to uber buffet. All you can eat for free!!

How many of your employers buy you lunch and dinner?

Uber on!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's another one in case you think I got lucky that week


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Here's another one in case you think I got lucky that week


Yeah yeah we've seen plenty already. That's why you're buying lunch!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Yeah yeah we've seen plenty already. That's why you're buying lunch!


Uber fresh. We can all eat for free. Freshapril coupon. Well get a prepaid phone and Visa card and kabam free food. Then we just gotta go back and change the phone number and do it again. Lunch is on me, compliment of uber


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

For Jose. Uber on!!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Here's another one in case you think I got lucky that week


That's a lot of $4 trips in one week..
? to 648 trips... somewhere in between?
How many miles are you clocking roughly each week?
New tires every 3 months??
Weekly oil changes?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ill bring snacks and sandwiches.


If you can afford them.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Reese said:


> pings only when surge disappears


This is people waiting out the surge. I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> That's a lot of $4 trips in one week..
> ? to 648 trips... somewhere in between?
> How many miles are you clocking roughly each week?
> New tires every 3 months??
> Weekly oil changes?


On Optimus Ubers profile it says UberPlus. So Im assuming he is driving for $2.35 per mile in Los Angeles.

Judging by the impressive pay statements that requires dedication and working smart. Full time. Of course throw in a little bit of luck and you can make money.


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Optimus Uber i bet on GOD that if you had that much in a week your asshole may be complete close by now for spending 18 hrs a day driving, the fact tha you said you only drive 1 hour a day and make 88 trips? that means 12 trips per hour? **** YOU DOUCHBAG lair mother ****er bend down i will pay you more than Uber to reopen your mother ****er asshole piece of shit absurd ****


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Optimus Uber i bet on GOD that if you had that much in a week your asshole may be complete close by now for spending 18 hrs a day driving, the fact tha you said you only drive 1 hour a day and make 88 trips? that means 12 trips per hour? **** YOU DOUCHBAG lair mother ****er bend down i will pay you more than Uber to reopen your mother ****er asshole piece of shit absurd ****


Looks like someone flunked out of anger management class. Hey Jose, how did that XL burrito work out for you? Did you get it to fit? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Optimus Uber i bet on GOD that if you had that much in a week your asshole may be complete close by now for spending 18 hrs a day driving, the fact tha you said you only drive 1 hour a day and make 88 trips? that means 12 trips per hour? **** YOU DOUCHBAG lair mother ****er bend down i will pay you more than Uber to reopen your mother ****er asshole piece of shit absurd ****


Haha!!! You're an ignoramous. Do you really think anyone can do that in one hour?

Don't be stupid. It's common sense it takes more than one hour.

Guess that's why you suck at driving. You just don't get it.

Glad you quit, the last thing uber needs is a driver with no common sense.

Love your colorful vocabulary. How many people would like to be picked up from a driver who's every other word is a curse word?

I am happy you no longer drive for uber. You'll make the rest of us look bad

Why is your avatar a picture of a manatee? Is that because manatee's are miami's mascot?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Looks like someone flunked out of anger management class. Hey Jose, how did that XL burrito work out for you? Did you get it to fit? Inquiring minds want to know.


This is what happens when uber hires from Home Depot and why we should only five license to actual US citizens


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

I LOVE HOME DEPOT !!! On 8-18-14 I bought $1695.74 worth of HD option (NOT STOCK) Next day came a good earning report and stock moved up big time and my original investment went to $4184.16 earning *i made a profit of $2488.42 or 146.75 % profit in ONE DAY* only putting order on line then enjoining my day... This is only one of many good transactions made. Can you beat that? I am sure not.. Realize most of the richest guy in the world are in the investment business not driving. good luck to you and *work hard and pray hard..*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> I LOVE HOME DEPOT !!! On 8-18-14 I bought $1695.74 worth of HD option (NOT STOCK) Next day came a good earning report and stock moved up big time and my original investment went to $4184.16 earning *i made a profit of $2488.42 or 146.75 % profit in ONE DAY* only putting order on line then enjoining my day... This is only one of many good transactions made. Can you beat that? I am sure not.. Realize most of the richest guy in the world are in the investment business not driving. good luck to you and *work hard and pray hard..*


I call liar. What a dumb ass. I don't know many big time investors that resort to driving for uber.

I love the way people will talk about their good trades in the market but tend to not discuss the trades they lost their asses on.

Like going to Vegas. Peeps come back and will tell you how they won $1500 but eliminate the fact that the trip cost them $6k.

This is the way children talk.

Every time you open your mouth it confirms for everyone on here your a liar and a joke.

Yeah, you're a baller in the stock market, That drives UberX.

You're too funny.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Just_in said:


> On Optimus Ubers profile it says UberPlus. So Im assuming he is driving for $2.35 per mile in Los Angeles.
> Judging by the impressive pay statements that requires dedication and working smart. Full time. Of course throw in a little bit of luck and you can make money.


Sorry, not familiar with UberPlus. We don't have that here in Dallas. UberSelect may be the closest we have. I have heard of LyftPlus, so figured it was a play on that. 
Either way, clearly he's not dealing with $4 rides UberX style.. I was more curious how many UberX base rides that might equal.
Never doubted any of his posts or dedication (well.. cept the toothpicks in his eyelids). 
However to make similar amounts using UberX, I WOULD be changing tires every 3 months and having weekly oil changes...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Sorry, not familiar with UberPlus. We don't have that here in Dallas. UberSelect may be the closest we have. I have heard of LyftPlus, so figured it was a play on that.
> Either way, clearly he's not dealing with $4 rides UberX style.. I was more curious how many UberX base rides that might equal.
> Never doubted any of his posts or dedication (well.. cept the toothpicks in his eyelids).
> However to make similar amounts using UberX, I WOULD be changing tires every 3 months and having weekly oil changes...


Plus and select same product.

My back tires I get about 35k miles out of. Rear wheel drive. My front tires I can get about 60k miles out of.

Note on the second statement it was 88 rides.

I don't have to commute in or out. I live in a hot zone.

So I don't waste allot of gas and save on dead miles

Oil changes every 15k. It's not bad.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass


I just laughed until tears dropped down my face! Thank you for that!


----------



## JOSE LOPEZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Listen ******ed Optimus Uber Did I ever said that I was a big shot in the market? I am talking a thousand dollars not millons stupid. If making this can of money is a fortune for you then you are a miserable rat. You drive *for charity* not to make money. Anyway my knowledge in the market is mine not yours and you can never get it because you need to have certain level if IQ of which you have none. Uber suck ass , slave, chauffeur wannabe...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Listen ******ed Optimus Uber Did I ever said that I was a big shot in the market? I am talking a thousand dollars not millons stupid. If making this can of money is a fortune for you then you are a miserable rat. You drive *for charity* not to make money. Anyway my knowledge in the market is mine not yours and you can never get it because you need to have certain level if IQ of which you have none. Uber suck ass , slave, chauffeur wannabe...


Lol!!! I love your responses. The lack of relevancy and intellect is amazing. You are so bipolar. Get some Meds. Focus.

Uber on !! Joser


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Apples arguing with oranges.

UberX=no money

UberBlack/select/whatever it's called in your market=decent money.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Apples arguing with oranges.
> 
> UberX=no money
> 
> UberBlack/select/whatever it's called in your market=decent money.


No argument. Some of us make money some of us don't.

I just elected to do it an easier way.

He just elected to do it the dumb ass way

Once again, proof of what's posted. He's an idiot and the job isn't for him

Fact is he really put no effort into it. He worked one night. He didn't try to make it successful. He expected someone else to make it successful for him

He did it the lazy way. He sat in his car hoping for someone else to send him money. No different than a bum on a freeway off ramp begging other than his over head is higher.

He put no thought I the job. Didn't think about the best place to find a ride or what time is optimum to find rides

Look at his posts, you can tell he's not the sharpest tool in the shed. He is destined for failure


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> No argument. Some of us make money some of us don't.
> 
> I just elected to do it an easier way.
> 
> ...


Just like me ...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Just like me ...


^^^
LOL! 
You're so cool.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> No argument. Some of us make money some of us don't.
> 
> I just elected to do it an easier way.
> 
> ...


^^^
Yup, that's what our American society (sic) has become these days. 
Even when a guy has the cojones to go out on his own, he still expects prosperity to just fall in his lap. 
Driving is a strategic kind of business, and you have to stick around a while and talk to people "in the know" about how to make yourself a success. 
I've posted this before, and I'll post it once again: The Transportation Manager for the old Aladdin Hotel here in Vegas (now Planet Hollywood) told me that once you hand out 1,000 cards, you'll never have to wait in the queue over at the airport again... and he was right. 
His office is just inside of the VIP entrance and nobody who drives EVER wants to go over there and wait for some High Roller to come out and request a limo, but I did one day, and got lucky. 
The next time it came up I "volunteered" and went over there again and checked in with this guy in his office.... but this time I sat down and picked his brain. 
He gave me that invaluable information and I started giving out my cards like mad. 
Actually, I had to have them made up at my own expense, but it was sure worth it.

I don't drive a limo any more.... my assigned car is a new Cadillac CTS and the difference, if any is negligible. 
I haven't seen my income vary much at all, not down, up, or sideways, but you really gotta promote yourself.... and there MUST be a way to do it within the Uber framework, even though some members here say you can't give out your number and then park out in front of a pax's house and then have them put in an order and you'll be pinged because you're right out in front.

Anyway, that's just my two cents. 
We could probably sit down here in my living room and hash the possibilities / probabilities out for hours, but I don't think that the subject at hand (making money), is that complicated, irrespective of the money-grubbing policies of Uber and their disdain for the hard working people who keep them in business. 
Right now, what's keeping Uber in business is Venture Capital, but they are going to have to adapt sooner or later.... not to mention defining as to whether or not their drivers are employees or independent contractors, because their bubble won't last forever because more and more states and municipalities are getting sick of their shennanigans.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

My friend got the good ride this morning, same young kid going to another swim meet far away, it really makes the week better and he is a nice, young, respectable kid.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> Yes you can especially when you are the only driver within 10 minutes of them. These are people that live in multi million dollar homes in the back of a community. One of them is a kid that goes to school early for swim practice, he is also the one that took a $90 ride to a swim meet.


^^^
I thought so. 
There is no reason why it shouldn't work.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

limepro said:


> My friend got the good ride this morning, same young kid going to another swim meet far away, it really makes the week better and he is a nice, young, respectable kid.


^^^
Yup, after my early morning pickups over at Signature where the private jets pull in here in Vegas, I do five private school pickups and I have to car-pool them. 
Funny thing is that they all go to the same private school and they all know each other. 
It can get a bit rowdy in the car sometimes, but I just consider the source. 
All are great teens, obviously have some class, know how to conduct themselves and sometimes actually TIP. LOL. 
All but one are honor students, and he's the best behaved. Nice kid. Always sits in front. 
I've never had to read them the riot act. 
All of them live in multi-million dollar homes in Summerlin way up there at the top of the mountain. 
Great kids. 
And I've met all the parents too.... Very reserved and nice bunch of people.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yup, after my early morning pickups over at Signature where the private jets pull in here in Vegas, I do five private school pickups and I have to car-pool them.
> Funny thing is that they all go to the same private school and they all know each other.
> It can get a bit rowdy in the car sometimes, but I just consider the source.
> ...


Glad it works for u...You were clearly born to be a taxi driver from the pride & joy I sense from u when telling ur stories.

For me it's part-time while am @ college full-time to pay the credit card & grocery bills... I have greater aspirations for myself & Uber sure isn't the end & be all for me. Couldn't phantom working for such a two-faced deceitful company w/ no regards for their "partners" ability to sustain an ok living as a derivative of the rate cuts in the long term anyways.

To each their own I guess...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Glad it works for u...You were clearly born to be a taxi driver from the pride & joy I sense from u when telling ur stories.
> 
> For me it's part-time while am @ college full-time to pay the credit card & grocery bills... I have greater aspirations for myself & Uber sure isn't the end & be all for me. Couldn't phantom working for such a two-faced deceitful company w/ no regards for their "partners" ability to sustain an ok living as a derivative of the rate cuts in the long term anyways.
> 
> To each their own I guess...


Lol!! So young, so much too learn. Do you think it's different in any other industry?

No matter where you work or what you do, unless you own the business, you're the companies *****.

Happy that your in school. So when you graduate and become a big boy you'll reflect back on this post and realize how ignorant you were.

There's a real world out there. The schooling you'll need but can't wait for the schooling of life you haven't even touched upon.

Love reading these post. So many people know everything. Put 20+ years in any industry and come back and make that statement.

The work force are all just pawns. No job out there is better than another. All the jobs are shit and you work for the man.

Reading all these sophomoric posts are just so entertaining.

Get a job in the real world and let me know how it differs from uber.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Lol!! So young, so much too learn. Do you think it's different in any other industry?
> 
> No matter where you work or what you do, unless you own the business, you're the companies *****.
> 
> ...


As much as I would love to entertain ur condescending comment Mr "All jobs are shit unless u work for urself" -- which by the way insinuates that working for a company like Uber is no different than the guy/gal working for a tech company such as Microsoft or Tesla that some of my classmates work for -- I have quickly come to learn from your responses to JOSE LOPEZ on this thread that there is no having a productive conversation w/ u.

So w/ that said...

NEXT...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> As much as I would love to entertain ur condescending comment Mr "All jobs are shit unless u work for urself" -- which by the way insinuates that working for a company like Uber is no different than the guy/gal working for a Tech company such as Microsoft or Tesla that some of my classmates work for -- I have quickly come to learn from your responses to JOSE LOPEZ on this thread that there is no having a productive conversation w/ u.
> 
> So w/ that said...
> 
> NEXT...


Ok let's base it on a conversation with a guy who can't form a complete sentence. Jose, he's a sharp one. He posts with such intelligence. Good comparison so you don't have to debate with someone who you fear

You got me.

I know people that work for Microsoft, tesla, Amazon, yahoo, Hulu, HBO, Netflix, Edison, sempra, etc. I could go on all day. You really are clueless as to what the common employee at these companies earn.

We are going to agree to disagree. Because you are very naive.

Like you said.

NEXT.

Haha!!! Ignorant children.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Plus and select same product.
> 
> My back tires I get about 35k miles out of. Rear wheel drive. My front tires I can get about 60k miles out of.
> 
> ...


You don't rotate your tires?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Good comparison so you don't have to debate with someone who you fear
> 
> You got me.


Lmao 

The internet muscle disease is STRONG w/ this one...haha


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Lmao
> 
> The internet muscle disease is STRONG w/ this one...haha


Thought you were done? You said next, yet you come back? Are you coming or going?

Ok talk to you soon.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Glad it works for u...You were clearly born to be a taxi driver from the pride & joy I sense from u when telling ur stories.
> 
> For me it's part-time while am @ college full-time to pay the credit card & grocery bills... I have greater aspirations for myself & Uber sure isn't the end & be all for me. Couldn't phantom working for such a two-faced deceitful company w/ no regards for their "partners" ability to sustain an ok living as a derivative of the rate cuts in the long term anyways.
> 
> To each their own I guess...


Phantom = fathom. "Partners" = "partners'" (apostrophe after the s = plural possessive). What's a derivative of the rate cuts? Doesn't really make sense. Also, it should read, "To each his/her own." "Each" means one, "their" is more than one.

I hope your aspirations don't involve written communication. And, actually, I'm only being such a ***** because you basically accused every driver of being a low-life, uneducated Neanderthal.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Phantom = fathom. "Partners" = "partners'" (apostrophe after the s = plural possessive). What's a derivative of the rate cuts? Doesn't really make sense. Also, it should read, "To each his/her own." "Each" means one, "their" is more than one.
> 
> I hope your aspirations don't involve written communication. And, actually, I'm only being such a ***** because you basically accused every driver of being a low-life, uneducated Neanderthal.


Oh snap! You made fun of his writing skills because you didn't like what he said.

Here, I'll do it to Optimus Uber.



Optimus Uber said:


> Lol!! So young, so much too learn. Do you think it's different in any other industry?
> 
> No matter where you work or what you do, unless you own the business, you're the companies *****.


Should be "company's", not "companies". Possessive, not plural.



> Happy that your in school.


Should be "you're", not "your".

Seriously, I'm just enjoying the UberBlack vs UberX pissing match. LOL


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You don't rotate your tires?


I don't rotate the tires. The tires in the back are bigger than the ones in the front so they can't be swapped. 
I could swap from side to side. But with the camber and toe setup it's not really going to make a difference


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> As much as I would love to entertain ur condescending comment Mr "All jobs are shit unless u work for urself" -- which by the way insinuates that working for a company like Uber is no different than the guy/gal working for a tech company such as Microsoft or Tesla that some of my classmates work for -- I have quickly come to learn from your responses to JOSE LOPEZ on this thread that there is no having a productive conversation w/ u.
> 
> So w/ that said...
> 
> NEXT...


You seem to be swept up in the perceived glamor and prestige that certain company names carry. Do me a favor, start asking bartenders about their backgrounds. You'll find many of them hold degrees, even advanced degrees, but they make more bartending, and they enjoy bartending.

You just don't know what will make you happy until you try a few things. I've worked in corporate America. I hated every moment of it. I had to drive over a beautiful bridge, looking out over blue skies with puffy, white clouds and sailboats on my commute to my grey box that I would sit in until the sun went down. You couldn't pay me enough to do that again. I once called in sick and drove from FL to South Carolina because I just couldn't even handle going into that psychiatric ward of an office.

Ask around. You'll be surprised at what some very educated people are doing. For instance, two UF Political Science grads opened a very successful ice cream and coffee shop in Gainesville (Karma Cream).

I once worked with a guy at Starbucks who dropped out of med school to open his own motorcycle shop. He was doing well in school, but wasn't happy. He needed to supplement his income (and the benefits were decent there).

Open your eyes. Start asking around. It may save you years of unhappiness.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Oh snap! You made fun of his writing skills because you didn't like what he said.
> 
> Here, I'll do it to Optimus Uber.
> 
> ...


Geez, why are you a taxi driver if you are so good at grammar? (My impression of Pascal.)


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Geez, why are you a taxi driver if you are so good at grammar? (My impression of Pascal.)


It beats working for a living.

I know quite a few cab drivers, and quite a few sedan/livery/limo drivers, and I've never seen the kind of animosity between the two groups like I see between UberBlack and UberX.

But then again, everybody who drives for a living hates UberX, even UberX drivers.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Oh snap! You made fun of his writing skills because you didn't like what he said.
> 
> Here, I'll do it to Optimus Uber.
> 
> ...


I love you man. You're the best.

This place is the best. Always leaving laughing


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I love you man. You're the best.
> 
> This place is the best. Always leaving laughing


Thanks. I'll be here all week.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Phantom = fathom. "Partners" = "partners'" (apostrophe after the s = plural possessive). What's a derivative of the rate cuts? Doesn't really make sense. Also, it should read, "To each his/her own." "Each" means one, "their" is more than one.
> 
> I hope your aspirations don't involve written communication. And, actually, I'm only being such a ***** because you basically accused every driver of being a low-life, uneducated Neanderthal.


My apologizes on my writing. When typing fast on my iPad Air I often don't pay attention to my grammar.

I am glad u finally found a use for ur middle school diploma -- since that most likely was the last degree u accomplished considering how juvenile ur responses are Miss (since you're probably not married) "Uber thread autocorrector" -- and I hope u find joy in correcting EVERY single post on this forum. It's going to be a long couple of nights for u my lady.

If driving ppl around for pennies on the dollar brings u joy, more power to u. I have nth against that. Not everyone has the IQ to handle evil old "corporate America."

I really don't enjoy speaking to u in this manner because by the looks of ur profile image, u could easily be my grandmother. So I apologize again.

Thus, if u don't have any further words of mine to correct, pls feel free to move on to the next post that needs correction.

Oh what ever would this forum be without ur autocorrecting skills


----------



## xfrostyx528 (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No, there's no money in the bank. And to boot I've got a 2 year old car that, to my standards, is RUINED especially after last winter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was anticipating extra wear and tear but......
> 
> ...


Don't forget the can I change the radio, do you have an aux cord, I wanna control the music for the next 4 minutes person. And tonight this fool thought it would be a good idea to touch my a/c control (in Tampa, Florida) gets in talking about I'm hot. Sure you are it's 80 degrees outside and you got on a f#€king sweater, you a$$ ho!e


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> My apologizes on my writing. When typing fast on my iPad Air I often don't pay attention to my grammar.
> 
> I am glad u finally found a use for ur middle school diploma -- since that most likely was the last degree u accomplished considering how juvenile ur responses are Miss (since you're probably not married) "Uber thread autocorrector" -- and I hope u find joy in correcting EVERY single post on this forum. It's going to be a long couple of nights for u my lady.
> 
> ...


You're clearly going far in life! Your big IQ and weak insults have proven that. What jobs have you ever had besides uber?


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


wow doing Uber in Miami really sucks . I'm making 30/h average here in LA. i Dont work more than 6 hrs a day 4 times a week, I already have my hot zones and schedule, you need to figure it out over there maybe you are picking the wrong place and time. Good Luck.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> My apologizes on my writing. When typing fast on my iPad Air I often don't pay attention to my grammar.
> 
> I am glad u finally found a use for ur middle school diploma -- since that most likely was the last degree u accomplished considering how juvenile ur responses are Miss (since you're probably not married) "Uber thread autocorrector" -- and I hope u find joy in correcting EVERY single post on this forum. It's going to be a long couple of nights for u my lady.
> 
> ...


And somehow it's supposed to be shameful for a woman to be not 20-something? I'm 32, married, and a mother. I'm not ashamed of any of this. Being over 30 makes me a grandma? Lmao


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jenny01 said:


> wow doing Uber in Miami really sucks . I'm making 30/h average here in LA. i Dont work more than 6 hrs a day 4 times a week, I already have my hot zones and schedule, you need to figure it out over there maybe you are picking the wrong place and time. Good Luck.


Do you do drunk hours?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I love how they somehow kick that custom form fitting WeatherTech mat under the seat too. I've even tried myself and can't do it.


Those back seat WeatherTech mats are cheaper than the front one's one aren't they? I've noticed a difference with mine. The back ones curl on the edges after only a few weeks.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Those back seat WeatherTech mats are cheaper than the front one's one aren't they? I've noticed a difference with mine. The back ones curl on the edges after only a few weeks.


They used to be of better quality decades ago, yes. But wasn't everything?
I do remember buying some knock-off winter mats at Sams Club in 2002 for a new Caddy and they were better/heavier.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you do drunk hours?


No way


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jenny01 said:


> No way


Your rates are the same as my market but what kind of hot zones can gross $30 an hour on X?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Those back seat WeatherTech mats are cheaper than the front one's one aren't they? I've noticed a difference with mine. The back ones curl on the edges after only a few weeks.


Mine have held up well. I have a little hook that holds the floor mats that came with the car in place and also the Weathertech mats hook into it. They don't go anywhere.

I do hate the high heels on women as they seem to be incapable of not kicking the doors and the center behind the front seats. Men don't seem quite as bad unless really drunk. I have told a few not to put their ankle across their other leg and place that foot against my door. That really pisses me off. It's one thing that makes me give 1 or 2 stars for sure. You do that you're not getting 5 even with a tip although not one pax who has done that has tipped so far.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Mine have held up well. I have a little hook that holds the floor mats that came with the car in place and also the Weathertech mats hook into it. They don't go anywhere.


The front have hooks. The rear do not (at least not on my car), however the material of the back mats (it's actually a single form fitting mat for the entire back seat area)... is a cheaper material. It's feels thinner and dirt is harder to clean completely off in comparison with the front ones.


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Your rates are the same as my market but what kind of hot zones can gross $30 an hour on X?


i don't disclosure my work areas or my schedule.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


Wow. Spot on XL Burrito Man. Spot on . . . How many UBER drivers does it take to screw in a light bulb? None. Can't afford to buy the frickin' light bulb. So **** it. . . Buy a candle. Nope. Can't afford that either. Thanks UBER.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Jenny01 said:


> i don't disclosure my work areas or my schedule.


Just asking general questions&#8230; Do you only drive surge, or only the times that Uber says are peak times&#8230; Just general questions...


----------



## Jenny01 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Just asking general questions&#8230; Do you only drive surge, or only the times that Uber says are peak times&#8230; Just general questions...


i drive .90 cents a mile too, not only surge what i do is don't drive more than 5 mins for a pick up only if is on surge but just up to 7 minutes no more, those are dead miles and time , when is not on surge and i decide to pick up i'm driving with rider app open if surges i cancel the ride immediately , when i get stuck on dead zones i can't make that $ those are my bad shifts like today, but instead of driving wasting gas and valuable time i go home and make another shift so i complement my earnings of the day. oh and i don't wait the 5 mins to get cancellation fee that's bullshit most of the time Uber don't pay it, i wait for 2 minutes at the most sometimes less it all depends, when i get text back i'm ok with it, when i dont get a call or text i cancel the ride, from my experience is wast of time being waiting for a rider if maybe is a 4dls trip. Hope you got all the answer and apply it for yourself, this works .


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


Oh my! You're gonna hurt some Uber math-challenged feelings on here. Uber is a multi-billion dollar company preying on the inexperienced and uneducated while making themselves stinking rich by using deceptive marketing practices. More lawsuits coming.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Oh My said:


> No, there's no money in the bank. And to boot I've got a 2 year old car that, to my standards, is RUINED especially after last winter.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I was anticipating extra wear and tear but......
> 
> ...


Great list OM. I've been chatting with some of the braindead on here who brag that they have it all figured out and are making money. It is IMPOSSIBLE at the current rates to actually earn money with the costs of repairs, maintenance, insurance, fuel, supplies, and Uber's exorbitant cut. When their car is worthless because of Uber, and they have no money for a down payment on another, it will finally hit these braindead math-challenged Uber cheerleaders that they don't have it figured out. At best, the earnings cover a car and I get to work for free. Well, not me anymore. I hope you don't mind if I hang on to your info and possibly contact you in the future?


----------



## gregthedriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey Jose I'm a driver in Miami. My advice to you is if u want to make real money driving ppl. Get serious get a hack license , be legit and drive a taxi. It's that simple. I make more in 1 Friday putting miles on someone's yellow car than I did after 50 hrs banging up my sweet Sonata 2012 which I was scammed into buying by ubers false promises


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Jenny01 said:


> i drive .90 cents a mile too, not only surge what i do is don't drive more than 5 mins for a pick up only if is on surge but just up to 7 minutes no more, those are dead miles and time , when is not on surge and i decide to pick up i'm driving with rider app open if surges i cancel the ride immediately , when i get stuck on dead zones i can't make that $ those are my bad shifts like today, but instead of driving wasting gas and valuable time i go home and make another shift so i complement my earnings of the day. oh and i don't wait the 5 mins to get cancellation fee that's bullshit most of the time Uber don't pay it, i wait for 2 minutes at the most sometimes less it all depends, when i get text back i'm ok with it, when i dont get a call or text i cancel the ride, from my experience is wast of time being waiting for a rider if maybe is a 4dls trip. Hope you got all the answer and apply it for yourself, this works .


You shouldn't have to "play games" with Uber and the app to make money. Uber should fix the problems.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Aren't most uber drivers 
College educated or something like that ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This means go to school end here anyways


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

xfrostyx528 said:


> Don't forget the can I change the radio, do you have an aux cord, I wanna control the music for the next 4 minutes person. And tonight this fool thought it would be a good idea to touch my a/c control (in Tampa, Florida) gets in talking about I'm hot. Sure you are it's 80 degrees outside and you got on a f#€king sweater, you a$$ ho!e


Well in Chicago, we have the opposite problem. I snaked through downtown for 11 minutes to take Malibu Barbie and buff Ken to the boutique down the street. It was 43 degrees out and they were dressed like they were going to a Florida beach party. They could have walked and taking the bus for two of them would have been more expensive than Uber. Very nice but they got 3* (minus 1* for Ken telling me how to make a left turn out of the parking lot - not where to turn, but HOW).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Great list OM. I've been chatting with some of the braindead on here who brag that they have it all figured out and are making money. It is IMPOSSIBLE at the current rates to actually earn money with the costs of repairs, maintenance, insurance, fuel, supplies, and Uber's exorbitant cut. When their car is worthless because of Uber, and they have no money for a down payment on another, it will finally hit these braindead math-challenged Uber cheerleaders that they don't have it figured out. At best, the earnings cover a car and I get to work for free. Well, not me anymore. I hope you don't mind if I hang on to your info and possibly contact you in the future?


Sure.

The smart Uber drivers though are those that have a somewhat dependable hooptie bordering on Ubers age requirement, use it for a year, throw it out and buy (or put together) another one. Kinda like the typical cab in Chicago.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Aren't most uber drivers
> College educated or something like that ?


Yes, many are. There's this thing called "age discrimination" and "diversity" in corporate America that many have been pushed out of.

Besides, listen to Ubers latest radio advertisements. "I'm a school teacher and only planned on making an extra $400 a month but I can make $5,000 if I want to!". "My name is Emily, and I'm a rocket scientist and Uber is a great way to pay off my student loans while I find a real job". "Uber is a great way to earn money while my husband is at work and the kids are napping and I get to meet people too (wink wink)". "Hi, my name is Chad and I'm a pot head. My parents kicked me out of their basement and told me to get a job. I don't know where I'd be without Uber". Then there's a very heavy accented obvious former cab driver.

They pretty much covered all colors of the diversity rainbow and education levels.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Great list OM. I've been chatting with some of the braindead on here who brag that they have it all figured out and are making money. It is IMPOSSIBLE at the current rates to actually earn money with the costs of repairs, maintenance, insurance, fuel, supplies, and Uber's exorbitant cut. When their car is worthless because of Uber, and they have no money for a down payment on another, it will finally hit these braindead math-challenged Uber cheerleaders that they don't have it figured out. At best, the earnings cover a car and I get to work for free. Well, not me anymore. I hope you don't mind if I hang on to your info and possibly contact you in the future?


I also had a rider who works for one of those places helping people settle their tax debts. He said most of the rideshare drivers are absolutely clueless what self-employment tax or a 1099 is.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Yes, many are. There's this thing called "age discrimination" and "diversity" in corporate America that many have been pushed out of.
> 
> Besides, listen to Ubers latest radio advertisements. "I'm a school teacher and only planned on making an extra $400 a month but I can make $5,000 if I want to!". "My name is Emily, and I'm a rocket scientist and Uber is a great way to pay off my student loans while I find a real job". "Uber is a great way to earn money while my husband is at work and the kids are napping and I get to meet people too (wink wink)". "Hi, my name is Chad and I'm a pot head. My parents kicked me out of their basement and told me to get a job. I don't know where I'd be without Uber". Then there's a very heavy accented obvious former cab driver.
> 
> They pretty much covered all colors of the diversity rainbow and education levels.


I get it 
My comment is directed to
The people that think that education
Makes them better than the rest of us

If you had the guts to follow thru with education Kudos!!

If you do this to make side money Kudos!!

If you do this full time welcome & Kudos!!

If you think you're to good for this 
You may want to re-apply for membership @ the country club

I take pride in what I do BUT
IMO 
Ego & service don't mix well


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

I don't know your situation but can embrace and relate to taking pride in your personal service. I too take pride in my service.

Education does not make anyone a better person, but it can improve the ability to determine when a multi-billion dollar corporation is preying on the inexperienced and uneducated to make themselves stinking rich with deceptive marketing practices and manipulation of the numbers.

The uneducated continue to be prey.

Uber prey.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> Today 5 de Mayo nite went to the road @ 5 pm. After 1 full hour wait had my first ping.. Great i will take it even thou was 9 min away.. 1 minute later CANCELL..mother ****er. I stay in place 20 min later the good one. A ****ing douchbag out of the gym smelling shit a ride the the local Starbucks 2 miles away... then nothing for the next 45 minutes. So i ask to all slave drivers do you consider this a job? You got to ****ing kidding me. This is not even a part time gig, this is bull shit. If there is a driver in this forum with more than a year doing this how much did they save in the bank? My estimation is nothing 0 zero. This is bull shit **** Uber they can deactivate my account anytime i dont give a ****. I use my real name because i dont care a shit. By the way trip was only $5.93 wich means i will get around $4 minus gas $2 i got $2 enough to buy an XL burrito to stick it in my ****ing ass or better yet will save it to stick it in ****ing UBER ASS. **** this shit and if you ****ing claim you making money with this, post your ****ing statement let me see how many hours you put in and how much money you got.... I am done...


i totally agree. i cant use my name because i googled it, and i am the only one. but there are millions of jose lopez out there, lol. i drive in philadelphia, and it is not that bad, the only time i am making any money is on weekends, when there are surges. but during weekdays i dont drive. dont try to make them deactivate account. i ***** about uber, but i keep it as backup.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

J. D. said:


> I don't know your situation but can embrace and relate to taking pride in your personal service. I too take pride in my service.
> 
> Education does not make anyone a better person, but it can improve the ability to determine when a multi-billion dollar corporation is preying on the inexperienced and uneducated to make themselves stinking rich with deceptive marketing practices and manipulation of the numbers.
> 
> ...


Agree

I'm starting to understand this uber thing

It's

1 a financial patch

2 a launching pad to better things ( in transportation or otherwise)

3 a sick hobby

All I say is 
While you transition 
Please don't destroy the transportation industry thank you


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

JOSE LOPEZ said:


> you talking about attitude? asshole that name really fit you well. Keep sucking uber cock that is what you like. Be the every day ***** for them is ok with me. In this world you will find many people like you ******ed that will take you forever to realize that they are ****ING YOU. Wake up and smell the coffee. Also i dont give a damn if they deposit x amount of money in you account. What come up to per hour working, minus everything else gas,tires,services,lunch or you dont eat? douchbag about yor taxes at the end? Asshole you should work as a clown at the circus...


i think your saliva is directed into the "friendly" zone.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Agree
> 
> I'm starting to understand this uber thing
> 
> ...


Perfect!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Pascal O. said:


> Glad it works for u...You were clearly born to be a taxi driver from the pride & joy I sense from u when telling ur stories.
> 
> For me it's part-time while am @ college full-time to pay the credit card & grocery bills... I have greater aspirations for myself & Uber sure isn't the end & be all for me. Couldn't phantom working for such a two-faced deceitful company w/ no regards for their "partners" ability to sustain an ok living as a derivative of the rate cuts in the long term anyways.
> 
> To each their own I guess...


^^^
And, you were born to be a drone. 
You couldn't "phantom"? 
Yup, typical stoned college kid walking around with ear buds stuck in his head.


----------



## Uber Mike Blue Accord (May 19, 2015)

I hear a lot of negativity here. I just joined this forum don't want to get into a big thing with anyone however my experience with uber has been a good one. I picked up a 2010 Honda accord with 84,000 miles on it to drive with uber 2 months ago. normally I make an average of $300 per weekend driving Friday and Saturday night from 9 p.m. till 3 a.m. There are two small but active bar districts in our town. the cops are pretty aggressive here on DUI's as I'm sure they are everywhere. especially because DUI's are a great way for small towns to generate revenue. its called profiteering by the courts but I'll digress. I have worked a few three day weekends when Thursday looked promising and made close to $500 each of those weekends. this last weekend being Memorial Day and Wilmington North Carolina is a beach town I work Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday. my take home after uber took their cuts was $780. I think I blew through two tanks of gas about 65 or 70 dollars. that's probably about 800 ish miles, I don't really focus much on the mileage.

Yes drunk people are obnoxious and do stupid shit if you're not accustomed to this or aware of these things this probably is not a job for you. being able to relate to them and not take it personally helps you deal with them better. I have had one or two negative rides one person puked in my car it was not that bad uber gave me a hundred dollars it cost me 30 to have it cleaned like it was never there at a professional car detailer. so I made $70 extra for my trouble. all in all I think this is a great way to make a lot of extra spending money on the weekends. it more than pays my $215 car note and the gas I put in the car. I have never driven for a cab company I think people who have just don't understand, they're so used to how they used to do things. When this car hits 100,000 miles probably trade it for something else if I'm a little upside down in it I'll have more than enough to cover it with my profits. Probably not a good idea to go out drive Uber with your mother's or your personal daily driver that you have emotional attachment to. My honda is just a tool to me little plastic parts or carpeting you can clean or replaced fairly cheaply if your resourceful when it is time to sell the car. I suggest going to a high end car wash in your area and getting your car cleaned why you're there tip and make friends with hey car detailer. Tell him your an uber driver and you might need some work done from time to time he'll probably give you his card or direct number and you'll have a very useful contact. He would love to do work on the side and make more money and save you some.

I just wanted to chime in and share my experiences and thoughts so far after 2 months I'm quite happy with my situation other than not sleeping much on the weekends it's not a bad deal at all hard work is good for you. it does not interfere with my day job and since I'm old and have no social life anyway and I meet a lot of pretty cool people some towns might be different and I sympathize with those that are in those towns. My brother drives a little bit in Boston when he's not working I make more than him usually but he does not like to work the late nights so much he's more of a morning and evening rush guy but he's happy with the results also.

UBER ON BRO!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Another uber plant.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Another uber plant.


Nah... just another newbie still on the Uber honeymoon. We were all there at the beginning.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nah... just another newbie still on the Uber honeymoon. We were all there at the beginning.


You're right, it's just that I checked out the rates for Wilmington 1.20/mile. I could see a newbie being on a pinkcloud if the rates were like $2.25 or more.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You're right, it's just that I checked out the rates for Wilmington 1.20/mile. I could see a newbie being on a pinkcloud if the rates were like $2.25 or more.


There were some newbies on a pinkcloud even at $0.65/mile.


----------



## Uber Mike Blue Accord (May 19, 2015)

I'm definitely not a plant, but I don't fault you for thinking that. I've read a lot on different boards and I'm sure there are cabbies posting things and / plants posting things but that's not me. I just wanted to share my experiences I'm still figuring out the best way to do things in this town ubers new here and growing so I hope it stays good if not I'll just move on. maybe we have a shortage of drivers here and that is why it's better I don't know if it sucks someday I'll definitely talk about it.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Uber Mike Blue Accord said:


> I hear a lot of negativity here. I just joined this forum don't want to get into a big thing with anyone however my experience with uber has been a good one. I picked up a 2010 Honda accord with 84,000 miles on it to drive with uber 2 months ago. normally I make an average of $300 per weekend driving Friday and Saturday night from 9 p.m. till 3 a.m. There are two small but active bar districts in our town. the cops are pretty aggressive here on DUI's as I'm sure they are everywhere. especially because DUI's are a great way for small towns to generate revenue. its called profiteering by the courts but I'll digress. I have worked a few three day weekends when Thursday looked promising and made close to $500 each of those weekends. this last weekend being Memorial Day and Wilmington North Carolina is a beach town I work Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday. my take home after uber took their cuts was $780. I think I blew through two tanks of gas about 65 or 70 dollars. that's probably about 800 ish miles, I don't really focus much on the mileage.
> 
> Yes drunk people are obnoxious and do stupid shit if you're not accustomed to this or aware of these things this probably is not a job for you. being able to relate to them and not take it personally helps you deal with them better. I have had one or two negative rides one person puked in my car it was not that bad uber gave me a hundred dollars it cost me 30 to have it cleaned like it was never there at a professional car detailer. so I made $70 extra for my trouble. all in all I think this is a great way to make a lot of extra spending money on the weekends. it more than pays my $215 car note and the gas I put in the car. I have never driven for a cab company I think people who have just don't understand, they're so used to how they used to do things. When this car hits 100,000 miles probably trade it for something else if I'm a little upside down in it I'll have more than enough to cover it with my profits. Probably not a good idea to go out drive Uber with your mother's or your personal daily driver that you have emotional attachment to. My honda is just a tool to me little plastic parts or carpeting you can clean or replaced fairly cheaply if your resourceful when it is time to sell the car. I suggest going to a high end car wash in your area and getting your car cleaned why you're there tip and make friends with hey car detailer. Tell him your an uber driver and you might need some work done from time to time he'll probably give you his card or direct number and you'll have a very useful contact. He would love to do work on the side and make more money and save you some.
> 
> ...


Dedicate a one or two weeks of uber pay to pay off the car. By month 4, you may be turned off quite a bit, at least your ride will be close to paid off.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Uber Mike Blue Accord said:


> I'm definitely not a plant, but I don't fault you for thinking that. I've read a lot on different boards and I'm sure there are cabbies posting things and / plants posting things but that's not me. I just wanted to share my experiences I'm still figuring out the best way to do things in this town ubers new here and growing so I hope it stays good if not I'll just move on. maybe we have a shortage of drivers here and that is why it's better I don't know if it sucks someday I'll definitely talk about it.


Take advantage before you have 500 other Ubers to compete with.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber Mike Blue Accord said:


> I hear a lot of negativity here. I just joined this forum don't want to get into a big thing with anyone however my experience with uber has been a good one. I picked up a 2010 Honda accord with 84,000 miles on it to drive with uber 2 months ago. normally I make an average of $300 per weekend driving Friday and Saturday night from 9 p.m. till 3 a.m. There are two small but active bar districts in our town. the cops are pretty aggressive here on DUI's as I'm sure they are everywhere. especially because DUI's are a great way for small towns to generate revenue. its called profiteering by the courts but I'll digress. I have worked a few three day weekends when Thursday looked promising and made close to $500 each of those weekends. this last weekend being Memorial Day and Wilmington North Carolina is a beach town I work Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday. my take home after uber took their cuts was $780. I think I blew through two tanks of gas about 65 or 70 dollars. that's probably about 800 ish miles, I don't really focus much on the mileage.
> 
> Yes drunk people are obnoxious and do stupid shit if you're not accustomed to this or aware of these things this probably is not a job for you. being able to relate to them and not take it personally helps you deal with them better. I have had one or two negative rides one person puked in my car it was not that bad uber gave me a hundred dollars it cost me 30 to have it cleaned like it was never there at a professional car detailer. so I made $70 extra for my trouble. all in all I think this is a great way to make a lot of extra spending money on the weekends. it more than pays my $215 car note and the gas I put in the car. I have never driven for a cab company I think people who have just don't understand, they're so used to how they used to do things. When this car hits 100,000 miles probably trade it for something else if I'm a little upside down in it I'll have more than enough to cover it with my profits. Probably not a good idea to go out drive Uber with your mother's or your personal daily driver that you have emotional attachment to. My honda is just a tool to me little plastic parts or carpeting you can clean or replaced fairly cheaply if your resourceful when it is time to sell the car. I suggest going to a high end car wash in your area and getting your car cleaned why you're there tip and make friends with hey car detailer. Tell him your an uber driver and you might need some work done from time to time he'll probably give you his card or direct number and you'll have a very useful contact. He would love to do work on the side and make more money and save you some.
> 
> ...


That's great and everything and stuff. I can say you did the right thing by using a car bordering on it's demise only to throw it out next year and, if you're still with Uber, call the local charity organization to tow it away and purchase another car......bordering on it's early death too (Jap car or not). Keep in mind that your not dropping this thing off after every shift like a taxi driver and saying "This one needs brakes and got rear ended and the rear door won't latch so gimme another one tomorrow". Also, you're cleaning it YOURSELF or risk a few 2*s and "deactivation" should there be dust on the windshield that doesn't meet the standards of Uber's 90 CENTS per mile clientele. And wear a tux shirt and black bow-tie too. No jeans or shorts.

Are you offering gum, mints, iced chai tea and entertaining them while tying balloons into animal figures while keeping both hands on the wheel too? If not, take the quick $, pay off your credit cards and pay Uncle Sam when that 1099 shows up in your inbox.

Please keep us updated on your optimism and chime in at least every 6 weeks.

Uber on!


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Uber Mike Blue Accord said:


> I hear a lot of negativity here. I just joined this forum don't want to get into a big thing with anyone however my experience with uber has been a good one. I picked up a 2010 Honda accord with 84,000 miles on it to drive with uber 2 months ago. normally I make an average of $300 per weekend driving Friday and Saturday night from 9 p.m. till 3 a.m. There are two small but active bar districts in our town. the cops are pretty aggressive here on DUI's as I'm sure they are everywhere. especially because DUI's are a great way for small towns to generate revenue. its called profiteering by the courts but I'll digress. I have worked a few three day weekends when Thursday looked promising and made close to $500 each of those weekends. this last weekend being Memorial Day and Wilmington North Carolina is a beach town I work Thursday Friday Saturday and Sunday. my take home after uber took their cuts was $780. I think I blew through two tanks of gas about 65 or 70 dollars. that's probably about 800 ish miles, I don't really focus much on the mileage.
> 
> Yes drunk people are obnoxious and do stupid shit if you're not accustomed to this or aware of these things this probably is not a job for you. being able to relate to them and not take it personally helps you deal with them better. I have had one or two negative rides one person puked in my car it was not that bad uber gave me a hundred dollars it cost me 30 to have it cleaned like it was never there at a professional car detailer. so I made $70 extra for my trouble. all in all I think this is a great way to make a lot of extra spending money on the weekends. it more than pays my $215 car note and the gas I put in the car. I have never driven for a cab company I think people who have just don't understand, they're so used to how they used to do things. When this car hits 100,000 miles probably trade it for something else if I'm a little upside down in it I'll have more than enough to cover it with my profits. Probably not a good idea to go out drive Uber with your mother's or your personal daily driver that you have emotional attachment to. My honda is just a tool to me little plastic parts or carpeting you can clean or replaced fairly cheaply if your resourceful when it is time to sell the car. I suggest going to a high end car wash in your area and getting your car cleaned why you're there tip and make friends with hey car detailer. Tell him your an uber driver and you might need some work done from time to time he'll probably give you his card or direct number and you'll have a very useful contact. He would love to do work on the side and make more money and save you some.
> 
> ...


Also, pax do NOT like blue cars. Black, any shade of greys, white are en vogue since 2010. Definitely no reds or tan shades either. You better hope it has Bluetooth, a sunroof and at least 2 aux/USB jacks or you're through.

Is this an EX or simply a cloth seat LX?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

What about purple cars?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lidman said:


> What about purple cars?


Prince and Super Fly use Uber now too. Purple is ok in certain markets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Mike Blue Accord said:


> I don't really focus much on the mileage.
> 
> UBER ON BRO!


So he actually has NO CLUE how much money he is "making".

Sigh.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Also, pax do NOT like blue cars. Black, any shade of greys, white are en vogue since 2010. Definitely no reds or tan shades either. You better hope it has Bluetooth, a sunroof and at least 2 aux/USB jacks or you're through.
> 
> Is this an EX or simply a cloth seat LX?


Mine is bright yellow and I thought that would turn some folks off but 99% love it. It's not as if you can see the outside color during the ride anyway.

I hate sunroofs. Plan on getting a roof rack anyway so went with the attachments for that. Not one pax has ever said they wished I had one.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Mine is bright yellow and I thought that would turn some folks off but 99% love it. It's not as if you can see the outside color during the ride anyway.
> 
> I hate sunroofs. Plan on getting a roof rack anyway so went with the attachments for that. Not one pax has ever said they wished I had one.


I have a sunroof and a roof rack. Now, when I arrive to find a tribe of 8 standing on the curb like Saturday night (yes, 8), I tell them there is some rope in the back and the remaining 4 can remove their shoes and tie themselves to the roof but there is an extra $50 cash "express shipping and fuel surcharge" even if we're going "just a short distance".


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So he actually has NO CLUE how much money he is "making".
> 
> Sigh.


And wait til the 5th ***** running her googlemaps or waze in the backseat tells him to make a right turn and "go that way" while he's in the left turn lane then sees red on her map and tells him to "go this way now instead"........in rush hour traffic. Then she hiccups, farts and burps like my Indian girl pax this weekend. Seriously, I was watching her in the rearview mirror to make sure she didn't start picking boogers and spewing pea soup.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Instead of negativity, we like to think of it as reality. We too had our heads up our ....in the clouds with optimism at one time just like you Blue.

Betrayal is a *****.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Instead of negativity, we like to think of it as reality. We too had our heads up our ....in the clouds with optimism at one time just like you Blue.
> 
> Betrayal is a *****.


That's my user name subtitle on another forum and I say it all the time "Reality Is Not Negativity". People that walk around with rose-colored glasses on all the time usually crash really hard.


----------



## Uber Mike Blue Accord (May 19, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I have a sunroof and a roof rack. Now, when I arrive to find a tribe of 8 standing on the curb like Saturday night (yes, 8), I tell them there is some rope in the back and the remaining 4 can remove their shoes and tie themselves to the roof but there is an extra $50 cash "express shipping and fuel surcharge" even if we're going "just a short distance".


My car came with either built in attachments for a roof rack OR I could pay extra for a sun roof. You could do a sun roof and get a roof rack but it would be attached after the fact (which most are anyway). Since I hate sun roofs I of course didn't get one. Having the attachments just makes the roof rack easier when I get it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I have a sunroof and a roof rack. Now, when I arrive to find a tribe of 8 standing on the curb like Saturday night (yes, 8), I tell them there is some rope in the back and the remaining 4 can remove their shoes and tie themselves to the roof but there is an extra $50 cash "express shipping and fuel surcharge" even if we're going "just a short distance".


I had a call from a pax as I was arriving once saying he hopes I have a big car because there are 10 of them.

Of course he can SEE in the app it's a Kia Soul. Does he think that's a bus?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I had a call from a pax as I was arriving once saying he hopes I have a big car because there are 10 of them.
> 
> Of course he can SEE in the app it's a Kia Soul. Does he think that's a bus?


I saw them approaching and immediately made sure my doors were locked. One keeps pulling on the rear door handle and I asked "How many do you have?". She repied "Four.....well there's more than four" giggle giggle. I said "No" giggle giggle and LET GO OF THAT DOOR HANDLE!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

I'm a cab driver in Portland, Oregon. I'm at a loss why you people put up with this garbage. I drive a 2014 Ford Flex. Today...with none if this "surge rate" garbage, and after expenses, I took home $350.00. Sometimes I do close to $700 if I do a couple medical runs ($240-$350 each) or crew transport for Amtrak $300-$700).

People have called







my company greedy (we're a driver owned cab company). All we want to do is make a living. At these ridiculous low rates Uber pays, you can not afford to drive your car, rack up miles, and pay for maintenance.

I'm not dissing you guys and I understand fully you're trying to earn some bucks. But Uber is screwing you over...BAD! Riders get a cheap trip while you guys take it in the shorts.

Uber thought they would clean house in Portland. Not even close. Our trip count is up from last year. They did take business from our competitors, but we haven't been touched one bit. We have dozens of commercial accounts that Uber drivers will never see. Sorry to say this, but Uber is bad news for the working man, but is great for the investors.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> I'm a cab driver in Portland, Oregon. I'm at a loss why you people put up with this garbage. I drive a 2014 Ford Flex. Today...with none if this "surge rate" garbage, and after expenses, I took home $350.00. Sometimes I do close to $700 if I do a couple medical runs ($240-$350 each) or crew transport for Amtrak $300-$700).
> 
> People have called
> 
> ...


Spot on!!!

You nailed it.


----------



## Uber Mike Blue Accord (May 19, 2015)

Still chugging away in my blue Honda Accord I work weekends only from 9pm till 3 am and always make $300+ for 13 hours of work. My riders are all nice decent people. Sure there are some drunk people and that comes with the territory but overall they are all generally respectful. My car does not get trashed sure the floor boards get dirty and I have to vacuum. Everybody talks about how much more they like Uber than all of the cabs it's possible that are cabs are not the best in this town. I don't know because I never take a cab much anyway. I know where I used to live in Maryland if you called a cab you are lucky at one showed up in an hour, very lucky I say. Somebody comented that they wanted me to check in every 6 weeks so I am. I cannot believe the negativity in this board I am probably going to never come back here again I simply join to this board to try to get in Wilmington section but everybody in here seems to just be hating. Some towns are very culturally diverse this town may not be so much. My brother tells me of people in Boston with terrible breath from other countries I have not experienced that. Just drunk breath which I can tolerate. Anyway I feel fortunate to have a good $20 an hour plus job on the weekends Uber on...


----------



## Uber-Pull-bull (Jun 9, 2015)

I cannot relate to this thread...


----------

